# Cleveland walleye tournament



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

I am working with someone trying to bring a walleye tournament to Cleveland in 2014. Please comment. I would like to get your opinion, Comment if you would be Interested. You can Email me at [email protected] your Facebook strike zone charter near Cleveland.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Where would you launch from?


----------



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

I am working on edge water or E 72 st


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Cleveland tournaments typically get poor participation just so you know.

What are you thinking? when? 

If it's not June it's going to be tough guys don't like running all over the place to get on fish out of Cleveland.


----------



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

sady dog said:


> Where would you launch from?


It will be in June thank for your post


----------



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

I fished in Cleveland all year but in may, June and July I had many 35 too 40 pound bags


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

i think that would be very cool strike zore, i fish cleveland all yr round, and yes it does get harder to catch them in summer time, but thats the fun part about it, i would deffinatly be in


----------



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

I believe the group at I.C.Y.C. already has a tourney in the works for Sat. June 1st. 2013. I am sure Hardwork and Chartermax will host a great event.
And as Kgone said, that will be a good time for a C-Town tourney.


----------



## chartermax (Aug 10, 2007)

This is in the works from the Inter City Yacht Club!!!!!
Information will be posted shortly on our FB Page! All you have to do is "LIKE US:

THE CLEVELAND AREA SUMMER 
WALLEYE TOURNAMENT:

Sponsored by the:

Inter City Yacht Club
Four place cash pay out: 
7301 North Marginal Rd. Cleveland Ohio 44103
(Cash Payouts are Based on the number of boats entered.) Saturday: June 1st, 2013
Rain date (Sunday June 2nd 2013) 
Open to any Boat on Lake Erie: From Avon Point To Eastlake River, To The Canadian Line.

$150.00 Entry Fee Per Boat:

FIVE MAN MAXIMUM PER BOAT. 
TWO RODS PER PERSON.
FOR INFORMATION CONTACT:
Capt. John Babroski 440-773-2168
Capt. Mike Blankenship 216-409-1088
Inter City Yacht Club
&#8220;Like us on &#8220;Face book&#8221;


----------



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

Cool! The icyc event looks great, I'm working on something for 2014 with a lower entry fee and possibly a guaranteed payout. The great city of Cleveland deserves to have more than one Walleye tournament! We would, of course, co- ordinate schedules with the icyc and any other events. Looking forward to a great 2013 walleye season for all. Thanks. STRIKE ZONE


----------



## centerpinpin (Oct 20, 2012)

Id definately be in...for both of them! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you da-animal! Hey, I tell people all the time that's it's called fishing and not catching. 


Good fishing 
Strike zone


----------



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks to the people that email me about the cleveland tournament, it's good to know that people things it a good Ideal




Thank: STRIKE ZONE


----------

